# Antenna on the roof of the Admiralty bldg London



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Greetings all,

I travel to London often on business.

I have been puzzled about the HF wire antenna on the roof of the old Admiralty building in Horse Guards.

It is a wells quadrant. 

Do any of you know if it is still in use?

It would be an awful receive site....the noise would be horrendous...

Thanks


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I have seen this. Probably a throw back from the golden age of comms. Cannot imagine that it is used for anything these days. Most likely it has been forgotten and it would cost too much to dismantle. 
I am sure one of our Navy members will fill us in.

Hawkey01


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Its is for politicians to hang out their dirty washing in public


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Chris Isaac said:


> Its is for politicians to hang out their dirty washing in public


So it's yet to be used then? [=P]


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

There used to be one on the roof of the American Embassy as well. One looked down onto it from the top floor of the Niarchos offices in Park St.
Doesn't help answer the question though, sorry!


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

I have admired that aerial on a few occasions (and also the axial-mode helical aerial for satcom on the opposite side of Horse Guards Parade) and from an email QSO with a R/O who used to be at the NZ High Commission in Haymarket, the aerial was in use in the 1980's on 10.164 MHz.

That said, not sure which Government department would have been using the building at that time.

Cheers!

Clive


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"It would be an awful receive site....the noise would be horrendous..."

Yes hard to hear anything over the clop clop of horses' hooves.

Didn't they have one called Aerial Sharon on the Israeli embassy?

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Groan...


----------

